# Spicy Ribs



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

These ribs are a combination of Thai and Latin flavors. Enjoy!



1 Rack of Ribs

1 Can of Beer

1 Can of Smoked Chipotle Chilies

1 Bottle of BBQ Sauce

6 ****** Leaves (AKA Lime Leaves- freeze and use for Tom Yum soup, Pho, many other dishes)

Liquid Smoke (hickory my preference)

Cayenne Pepper

6 Serrano Chilies

Honey

Salt

Pepper

Onion Powder

Srirachi Hot Chili Sauce (A must for every fridge)

Cumin

Cilantro












Sauce

In a blender or food processor add- ½ Bottle of BBQ sauce, 1 tablespoon pepper, 1 teaspoon salt, 1 tablespoon cumin, 1/4 to 1 whole can smoked chipotle peppers(depending on your heat preference), 2 tablespoons honey, 1 teaspoon liquid smoke, 3 chilies (I roast mine with a blowtorch, stove burner will work fine too)--- BLEND BLEND BLEND - Refrigerate-



Remove rib membrane from rack, break ribs into 2-3 rib sections-



Dry Rub to taste?add salt, pepper, cumin, onion powder, cayenne, 3 charred chilies (thus the blowtorch), 6 ****** leaves, 1 can of beer. Coat ribs with dry rub, add chilies and ****** leaves, pour one can of beer in bottom of a lasagna pan, top with Srirachi hot sauce, cover pan with tinfoil and heat for 3-4 hours @ 200 degrees. If you have an oven that doesn't go down to 200, put it on low and wedge a metal knife in the oven door. Use a towel to remove the knife :doh














Remove and finish on grill. I have a Weber kettle and use natural charcoal, gas will be ok too if that's what ya got. I also make a wood chip packet out of tinfoil using hickory. Cook on medium-high heat for 30 minutes, applying wet sauce frequently. Build up layers of crust by allowing sauce to caramelize, then adding new layer of sauce and repeating process. Remove and serve?.


----------



## unibober (Apr 6, 2009)

Looks great! Where do you get you ***** leaves? I used to get them from Siam Thai but now live in Louisiana and cant find them. Internet?


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

> *unibober (4/7/2010)*Looks great! Where do you get you ***** leaves? I used to get them from Siam Thai but now live in Louisiana and cant find them. Internet?




Thanks! The ****** leaves are available on eBay pretty cheap. I find a loosely filled sandwich bag ($3) lasts months in the freezer. 





http://cgi.ebay.com/25-Fresh-Organi...ultDomain_0?hash=item4a9f59b587#ht_572wt_1165


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

looks a little warm:hotsun I'd love it though!!! Looks like a great dinner!!!:letsdrink


----------

